# Southern Kennels GR CH Mayday ROM



## Sadie

SOUTHERN KENNELS' GR. CH. MAYDAY ROM 
Mayday and his siblings were all impressive and well built but Mayday always stood out. He was BIG, CONFIRMED, and fearless, He walked out of the van as a puppy after the long drive, barked, and marked my kennel as HIS territory right when he hit the ground. He had a huge head, long ears and barked at the other dogs from the start. His head was always up high. He really thought he was the MAN. He was a happy and energetic pup. The first time we put him in the box, we did it with Ch. Leroy (heavy Paladin). Leroy was a HARD biter. He got a hold of Mayday's chest and bit hard. Finally, Mayday got a hold of the head and got him out. After that, Mayday was PISSED. For the next 5 minutes, he mopped the floor with Ch. Leroy. We had to stop it cause he was killing him. Of Course, Leroy was pushing 9 pounds, and it was not fair. BUT from that Moment on Mayday SCREAMED in the corner. He really was impressive.

We go into, SLK & Dennis Ls HI VOLTAGE (2X), at Catch Weight. This match was special to me because of the adverse circumstances. 

A. - Mayday, (First time out) 
B. - Choice, (First time out) 
C. - Leroy (1X) 

We arrived late Monday night in PR and we went with Choice and Leroy. Both of them won. Ch. Choice won in an impressive match against a HARD biting daughter of Garner's Frisco ROM. We arrived at 2 AM to the kennel and I knew something was wrong. Whenever Mayday heard my voice, he would SCREAM and bark, and go crazy cause he knew it was time to work. The problem was that it was SILENT. We took a flashlight into the kennel and to our surprise we find Mayday inside his cell but with another DEAD bulldog. The dog was a brother to Southern Kennels Xuxa. He had gotten loose and they fought fence to fence, but I think Mayday grabbed the fence and pulled it enough for the other dog to come through. It was no big deal that he killed a smaller dog but the match was that Saturday and he looked exhausted. We cleaned him up; we locked him in a totally dark room with all the food and water he could handle and on the next day's walk. He looked better; we did the same thing the next day. I was really worried that the accident might have tired his mouth. One b/c of making the hole in the fence, the other in killing the dog. At the time of the show, Mayday only had some scratches and swollen lips. hehe HI VOLTAGE; weighed 67Lbs, and was a monster, Mayday weighed 59 pounds. He looked Tiny next to High Voltage. But catch weight is catch weight. Finally, Mayday won in 35 minutes, He never showed tired, and after the 25-minute mark, he took control and finished. 

Soulman & Plumb Dave BIG RED (2X), Southern Kennels had taken 5 dogs to PR and won 4. We lost one game to Stone City Kennels Ch. NICO (4x)(ROM) with a son of Ch. Rattler at 1:13. The time before, we took 3 dogs to PR and won ALL 3. People in Southern Florida said that Southern Kennels was only winning in Puerto Rico and they weren't quality wins. Especially Soul man he was really being vocal. He said Ch. White heads toughest match was against a pure Red Boy-Jocko dog. Southern Kennels had lost to BIG RED before with a different son of Ch. Rattler who stood the line at 1:05. After that, BIG RED had won his second match in 1:25, and now he was ready for his championship. I had lost to BIG RED before and wanted a piece of him with Mayday so after many calls, it was hooked. Mayday's pit weight at that time was 60 but we conceded to bring him at 58 to make it happen. I was crazy about beating BIG red to prove that the previous wins in PR were the real deals and that the dogs in PR were also the real deal. As much as we tried, Mayday only came in at 58.5. We paid the forfeit and they gave me an hour to lose .5 pounds. We did and the party started. It was Mayday's easiest fight. He used big red like a punching bag. He mopped the floor with him. People watching wanted to change his name to PAYDAY. Others were calling him KILLING MACHINE. Havana Tito was screaming. "It's Gr.Ch. Rodney. Gr.Ch. Rodney, Gr.Ch. Rodney reincarnated. Big Red stood the line at 37 minutes and it ended with Mayday SCREAMING in the corner. He was just getting started. He wanted another hour. It was an impressive victory. Later Soulman called me and said that his dogs were still better than the ones in Puerto Rico but only 2 minutes better.

After this 2nd win it was extremely difficult getting him hooked again. We had to change his name and so forth. He had won impressively and no one wanted any of Mayday. My GREAT friend Angel hooked him with the Gator Boys in NYC area against a supposed 4x winner. They ended up bringing Pete Jr. who was in my opinion half CROCODILE. This dog could BITE. He was more to the ground and thicker than Mayday. He looked like a typical Bullyson/Cowboy, but 60 pounds. hehe. That dog was a true killing machine. It was Mayday's toughest fight at that time. It was the shortest but the most SAVAGE. Mayday somehow knew that he had to kill this Croc before he got killed. He finished in 29 minutes BUT with TERRIBLE chest injuries. At about 2AM at the Vet's Mayday was cold and dying. The wound was only an inch from his lung. It was a miracle he lived. We worked on him long and hard and my friend Angel kept him for a few months. After that He was Southern Kennels Ch. Mayday. 

For #4 we didn't have to look for anyone, they came looking for us. We didn't have to change names or nothing like that. We hooked into Big Dust's Ch.Budda, (6X); he had won 6 but only had reported the last three to the SDJ. This time it was 65 pounds. In the first 5 minutes, Budda BROKE Mayday's Leg. Budda was a rough dog, after that Mayday stay there with three legs, and still coming and coming, it was a classic match. After 30 minutes even, they both slow down and pace themselves. At the 45-minute mark, Mayday started to take control and I urged him to finish. I would yell, and Mayday shook violently. at 1:05. Buddah stood the line.!! Mayday once again SCREAMED in the corner. After this match I retired him for a year. This is when I first bred Xuxa to produce Gr. Ch. Lukane. I never thought to match him again because he only walked on 3 legs after that. Then I met Cuban Missing Link who probably knows more than Vets do. He told me that Mayday walked on three legs only because he THOUGHT his leg was still hurt. I had seen the x rays and told him he was crazy. He replied that that break in the leg only made it stronger and that a pre-keep would fix the problem. I tried it and to my surprise, Missing Link was right. He not only fixed the leg, but Mayday looked 2 years younger again. 

The best match was Gr.Ch.Mayday against Tant's Cody, not only because of how good Cody was, who later on showed to be DEAD GAME, but also because of all the circumstances surrounding the contest. It was almost impossible for Mayday to win this match. The odds were stacked 99% against us. Mr. Tant didn't know that he was going into Mayday. My good friend Angel hooked Mayday into Mr. Tant for us. We respect Mr. Tant like as a good breeder and dogman, but we had to show that Mayday could handle any Red Boy/Jocko dog as well. So, we went into the main source of Gr.Ch.Yellow blood, Mr. Tant. 

We conditioned Mayday in Fla, and flew into SC a few days before the contest. That match was hooked at 65 Lbs. We made a mistake on his last feed, and we were at 65.5 Lbs, just half pound over weight, so we had to pay the forfeit. Mr. Tant was OK with that and he still wanted to do it. At 65 Lbs, a half-pound would not make that big a difference. We paid it and started to wash Mayday. Toward the end of the wash, Mr. Tant started to look at Mayday, and he started saying "That is a nice looking dog, "He looks just like my Yellow dogs, "Is he who I´m thinking he is?????? ". At this point we were getting edgy. Then asked us directly, " Is this dog Ch.Mayday???? " Well, what could we say? We had to admit it. He was very UPSET. I couldn't blame him. He said, he didn't want to go into his dogs. I told him that "YES, Mayday is off of Gr. Ch. Yellow, BUT you weren't the breeder. The breeder was Mr. Hollingsworth who paid the stud fee. All you did was collect the money.

He is only 50% your bloodline. The other 50% is Hollingsworth's careful blend of Bolio-Tombstone. "Any ways, after he collected our forfeit, he ran out of the place with his dog, and left us there with Mayday all wet. We didn't even have a chance to finish washing him. We were very frustrated. I told myself that was the last time, I will condition Mayday!! It was extremely difficult finding any dog able to go into him. A few friends like Cuban Missing Link were there in car, and I ask him to just take him (Mayday) back to Miami in his car that same night. Of course we didn't feed Mayday that night, he was in the car all night long, until they arrived home in the morning. At that time, they just gave Mayday a cup of dog food. Everything was gone. We already lost the chance to make the match. That Sunday's morning on March 1996, when I wake up, I was very hyper and disappointed. I decided to call Mr. Tant and have a meeting with him. I wanted to renegotiate the situation and make that match possible, after a 2-hour conversation, we agreed to the following terms….
A. We will do it Thursday night 
B. Not 65Lbs but catch weight. 
C. We will play only 1K, against Ch.Dragon Lady (Champion Dragon lady was well known as the best 47lber in the world and Mr. Tant wanted to snatch her from us.) 
D. I had to take it or leave it, like that, so I took his offer. 

Immediately I called my friends in Fla, and told them what I had decided to do. ALL OF THEM SCREAMED over the phone that I was crazy!! All of them told me that Mayday looked TERRIBLE. He was completely stressed, skinny, and under Pit Weight. ON TOP OF THAT I had to put him back on the airplane. My friends refused to send me my dog but I told them that he was MY DOG, and that I would take responsibility for him. I spoke to them firmly and they finally sent the dog. Dr. PEPE from the lab was the one who sent Mayday. After he shipped him he called and said Mayday was in terrible shape. He said he was very stressed, tired, and unrested, not to mention, way under pit weight. All my friends said I was crazy, and that all I was going to do was lose a great dog. They said it was impossible for me to win, especially against a seasoned dogman like Mr. Tant. When he arrived in SC for the second time HE WAS JUST BONES. I started to think that maybe my friends were right. The circumstances were too much for even the greatest dog of all time. He looked completely destroyed. I have a picture of him that day; He was a completely different Mayday. A package of Bones. My great friend Angel was the only friend I had left that was willing to help me in my task. He helped me try to recover Mayday in only 4 days. He stayed with me and worked alongside me. We had him on IV. Forget conditioning, forget the keep, all we were trying to do was recover Mayday from all the long hours of travel and malnutrition. Well, we arrived there Thursday night, and Mr. Tant brought Cody, at 72 Lbs, he was a horse.

That was a smart move He gave Cody all rest he needed and very good food. On top of that he let him gain 7 pounds. Now, we had to go into a bigger, stronger and completely rested dog, Things were looking bad. Mayday looked a lot of smaller than Cody, and was all stressed out from the travel back and forth. RELEASE YOUR DOGS and the party started. As was expected, Cody led the contest early pushing and punching very hard into Mayday for the first 35 minutes. 

Mayday was just trying to keep that big strong dog out with defence. He held on to the nose, face and throat. A few times Mayday tried to go into the back-end but Cody was too strong and kept him out. Finally, Mayday understood that he was in front of a lot of stronger dog than he. So, he never tried to go into the back-end again. He just kept working up front...... nose, face and throat. After 35 - 45 minutes, Mayday started to show the lead a little bit!!! Mayday had got a good throat hold on Cody. He held that spot for a few minutes. At the 51-minute mark Mayday was on top of Cody and was really working his throat hold. Mr. Tant asked us to scratch to continue, Cody. Cody wasn't moving, wasn't breathing, or anything. He was like a dead dog. So we said OK. We didn't think there was any way possible Cody could scratch. Boy were we surprised when that CODY dog started to scream in the corner like a maniac. !!!!! We were in front of a DEAD GAME DOG! 

Cody worked Mayday over really hard for a few more minutes. Then, Mayday caught him in the same throat hold again at the 1:03 mark!!!!! Tant asked us again to scratch Cody to continue, and we said NO!! " YOU EITHER PICK THAT DEAD GAME DOG UP OR MAYDAY WILL FINISH HIM RIGHT THERE IN THE MIDDLE OF THE BOX!!" Mr. Tant made the right decision and both boys made good hard courtesy scratches. Mayday was on fire!! He was screaming and pulling in the corner and looked like he was ready to party for another hour!! We were finally able to calm him down after about 15 minutes. This was his 5th match, and is also the greatest fight I have ever witnessed.


----------



## Sadie

Mayday with his handler Victor










http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=560


----------



## Sadie

I posted this because Mayday's conditioned weight was brought up in another thread as you can see it varied slightly from match to match. His conditioned weight was between 58-65 lbs for those who were interested in knowing more about this great bulldog  Mayday was only 75lbs on the chain he was never matched at that weight.


----------



## Rudy4747

Good read i have really been looking a lot into the mayday type dogs. I really like 
Barracuda dog as well even though I think he is really ugly dog I have heard great thing about them.


----------



## Rudy4747

Sadie said:


> I posted this because Mayday's conditioned weight was brought up in another thread as you can see it varied slightly from match to match. His conditioned weight was between 58-65 lbs for those who were interested in knowing more about this great bulldog  Mayday was only 75lbs on the chain he was never matched at that weight.


He is still a big dog 65 pound is a lot of dog seeing as how a lot of them match what seems to be mostly in the 40's


----------



## Sadie

Rudy4747 said:


> He is still a big dog 65 pound is a lot of dog seeing as how a lot of them match what seems to be mostly in the 40's


Right the Mayday line tends to throw larger dogs. As it stands though they were always put up against another dog who was in their weight class. They never matched a 65 lb dog to a 40 lb dog. Anything he was matched to was around his weight. Typically the larger they are the harder they fall. But Mayday was a beast in the box and one heck of a producer regardless of his size. 10 lbs dropped off Mayday though before a match is a lot of weight if you consider how big he was on the chain.


----------



## Rudy4747

Sadie said:


> Right the Mayday line tends to throw larger dogs. As it stands though they were always put up against another dog who was in their weight class. They never matched a 65 lb dog to a 40 lb dog. Anything he was matched to was around his weight. Typically the larger they are the harder they fall. But Mayday was a beast in the box and one heck of a producer regardless of his size. 10 lbs dropped off Mayday though before a match is a lot of weight if you consider how big he was on the chain.


I know they wouldn't match 60 to 40. Just thinking weren't most box dog in the 40's or is it more spread out than I would think.


----------



## Saint Francis

Tara, May Day was huge!!! My older gazettes have him open for stud at 85 lbs. Wow!!!


----------



## Sadie

Yeah it varies depending on the family of dogs. Some bloodlines were just known to produce larger dogs. Typically a box dog can run anywhere from 30-60 lbs some slightly larger and some slightly smaller.


----------



## Sadie

Saint Francis said:


> Tara, May Day was huge!!! My older gazettes have him open for stud at 85 lbs. Wow!!!


Yeah he was a big boy on the chain but when he was put in the box he was not nearly as big LOL conditioned weight for him was much lower LOL. If you take 10 lbs off a dog that is a lot of weight. Someone was asking if he was boxed at 75 lbs and so I posted this story so they could see that when Mayday was being conditioned for a match he was much smaller. No he was never 40lbs but he was certainly 10-15 lbs smaller than his chain weight.


----------



## Wingman

Good read. Thanks for posting.


----------



## k8nkane

Dead game = a dog that will continue to fight until death?? Am I correct?


----------



## Sadie

Yeah a Dead Game dog is a dog who fights until his Death.


----------



## Padlock

it doesn't have to seem so morbid, the dead game dog never
thought he was losing, and in the throws of battle he never
once thought about his mortality, it just is what it is. we all
die, it's just a matter of how and when.


----------



## Sadie

Good Post Padlock


----------



## apbtmom76

Tara this is a great post, thank you


----------



## Kayo45

Rudy4747 said:


> Good read i have really been looking a lot into the mayday type dogs. I really like
> Barracuda dog as well even though I think he is really ugly dog I have heard great thing about them.


Barracuda is said to be the better dog between him and Mayday. I'd also say he was better than Machobuck too. Barracuda beat 4 dogs OTC while they were conditioned to match. Shows how good of a producer Mayday was


----------



## Rudy4747

Kayo45 said:


> Barracuda is said to be the better dog between him and Mayday. I'd also say he was better than Machobuck too. Barracuda beat 4 dogs OTC while they were conditioned to match. Shows how good of a producer Mayday was


yes the things I have seen about him interest me allot. Seems like he was a great dog but did he produce any good dogs as well.


----------



## Sadie

No Cudda was not a better producer than mayday  In fact I have heard he wasn't much of a producer himself.


----------



## Rudy4747

Yeah i can hardly find any thing in the way of dogs he produced that were really good.


----------



## Sadie

Great Box dog though Just not as good of a producer never produced anything better then himself  Obviously he was a beast of a box dog he won 9 matches LOL. But Mayday produced his you know what off


----------



## Kayo45

Rudy4747 said:


> Yeah i can hardly find any thing in the way of dogs he produced that were really good.


You sure about that? He is a ROM dog, he produced these dogs

Ch Force Kennels Barracuda
Ch Orca
Ch Big Head Boy
Ch Chaos
hammer head(1xw)
Mulato(1xw)
Reyna(2xw)
Terminator(1xw-1xwgl)
Ch Remora ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [82617] :: HPK'S REMORA (Read the info on the dog)
Ch Mayday II
Ch Sweetie
Gr Ch Bam ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [348155] :: SOUTHERN CUTTHROUAT KENNELS BAM

He also has a son named Freak who is triple bred barracuda that is producing nicely(Dog is ugly as hell and looks like a four legged alf but is a good dog)

Gotta remember that Mayday is number 2 on the ROM list with 28pts and Barracuda is an excellent producer himself. Not sure where ya'll are hearing how he wasnt much of a producer from. Barracuda dogs are hard to beat


----------



## Rudy4747

I didn't hear he wasn't just knew lil of what he had produced. Just curios who is number one?


----------



## Sadie

I wasn't questioning Barracudda as a box dog he was a beast in the box but he was not a better producer than Mayday and he didn't produce anything better than himself he produced a few but nothing great. I have heard plenty about those ROM titles and they don't mean much you only need 4 points to achieve ROM.


----------



## Kayo45

Rudy4747 said:


> I didn't hear he wasn't just knew lil of what he had produced. Just curios who is number one?


1.Frisco
2.Mayday
3.Jeep


----------



## Kayo45

Sadie said:


> I wasn't questioning Barracudda as a box dog he was a beast in the box but he was not a better producer than Mayday and he didn't produce anything better than himself he produced a few but nothing great. I have heard plenty about those ROM titles and they don't mean much you only need 4 points to achieve ROM.


Re-read my post. No one is saying barracuda was a better producer than mayday because the numbers speak for themselves or that you said barracuda was not a good performer. But to say that dog was not much of a producer if pretty funny. I just posted several of his winners and 8pts of his up top. I dont know what you saw off that dog or what was grand sired off him, but those dogs are great performers. And ALOT of dogs cant even make 4 pts. Where are you hearing he wasnt a producer? Never heard that before


----------



## Kayo45

Matter a fact, if any have questions on how that dog produced, you could always get in contact with Victor. He bought the dog back and bred him and still breeds dogs so he should accurately tell you about that dog. Talking to Mullins last week about the info shared online about dogs and peds, there is ALOT of incorrect things being said on several dogs.(Not many even know the correct number of how many times El ***** was matched)


----------



## Sadie

He never produced anything better than himself he produced some winner's but no where near what Mayday produced . He was a better box dog than he was a producer.That is not discrediting him as a bulldog. I am simply saying he is not anywhere close to being a top producer he produced a few good ones but the way you made it sound Cudda was producing his butt off.

Here is what Cudda Produced

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: OFFSPRING :: LATIN FORCE KENNEL'S BARRACUDA (9XW) :: [87736]

And here is what Mayday Produced

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [560] :: SOUTHERN KENNEL'S MAYDAY


----------



## Sadie

Kayo45 said:


> Re-read my post. No one is saying barracuda was a better producer than mayday because the numbers speak for themselves or that you said barracuda was not a good performer. But to say that dog was not much of a producer if pretty funny. I just posted several of his winners and 8pts of his up top. I dont know what you saw off that dog or what was grand sired off him, but those dogs are great performers. And ALOT of dogs cant even make 4 pts. Where are you hearing he wasnt a producer? Never heard that before


And I went back and read your initial post I thought you were initially trying to say Cudda produced better than Mayday


----------



## k8nkane

@Padlock - I didn't think a Dead Game Dog was morbid, just wanted to make sure I understood the terminology. I actually think that's pretty admirable.

How are points related to this?


----------



## Kayo45

Sadie said:


> He never produced anything better than himself he produced some winner's but no where near what Mayday produced . He was a better box dog than he was a producer.That is not discrediting him as a bulldog. I am simply saying he is not anywhere close to being a top producer he produced a few good ones but the way you made it sound Cudda was producing his butt off.
> 
> Here is what Cudda Produced
> 
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: OFFSPRING :: LATIN FORCE KENNEL'S BARRACUDA (9XW) :: [87736]
> 
> And here is what Mayday Produced
> 
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [560] :: SOUTHERN KENNEL'S MAYDAY


Pedsonline doesnt really show an accurate account of how a dog produces. What did you see that was average from barracuda because Orca was an intense killer of a dog that had to be carried to the [] in a crate and let go from there. And stop comparing him to mayday, that isnt what this is about, Barracuda produced great dogs and that honestly can't be argued. All his kids were like him, rough, game and intense bulldogs. So yes, he did produce his ass off


----------



## Sadie

Kayo45 said:


> And stop comparing him to mayday, that isnt what this is about, Barracuda produced great dogs and that honestly can't be argued.


You initially compared the two so this is exactly what this is about .... As you said this below ... So what are you trying to say exactly if you weren't trying to compare them?

Barracuda is said to be the better dog between him and Mayday. I'd also say he was better than Machobuck too. Barracuda beat 4 dogs OTC while they were conditioned to match. Shows how good of a producer Mayday was


----------



## Kayo45

Sadie said:


> You initially compared the two so this is exactly what this is about .... As you said this below ... So what are you trying to say exactly if you weren't trying to compare them?
> 
> Barracuda is said to be the better dog between him and Mayday. I'd also say he was better than Machobuck too. Barracuda beat 4 dogs OTC while they were conditioned to match. Shows how good of a producer Mayday was


Where did I say Barracuda was the better producer though? I was talking about performance


----------



## Rudy4747

*


Kayo45 said:



Pedsonline doesnt really show an accurate account of how a dog produces.

Click to expand...

*


Kayo45 said:


> What did you see that was average from barracuda because Orca was an intense killer of a dog that had to be carried to the [] in a crate and let go from there. And stop comparing him to mayday, that isnt what this is about, Barracuda produced great dogs and that honestly can't be argued. All his kids were like him, rough, game and intense bulldogs. So yes, he did produce his ass off


this is why I said I was not able to find out much about the dogs he produced. I like this dog. Mayday i awesome too. This is why I trying to learn more about the lines.


----------



## Sadie

And where are YOU getting your information from? Have you spoken to Victor yourself? I gave my opinion from everything I have read Mayday was a better producer Barracudda was a so so producer he wasn't anything special by way of producing ... Any ROM dog should be able to produce something ... That doesn't make them a TOP producer. I said that Barraccuda did not produce dogs better than himself. Opinions will very here is a thread on game dog about Cudda as a producer for anyone who want's to read it.

Gr.Ch. Barracuda(9x) is he a good producer - Pit Bull Forums


----------



## Kayo45

Rudy4747 said:


> *
> 
> this is why I said I was not able to find out much about the dogs he produced. I like this dog. Mayday i awesome too. This is why I trying to learn more about the lines.*


*

Nothing wrong with that. Both are great dogs that left there mark in history.

Mayday-Dog of the Year 1996

Barracuda-Dog of the Year 2002*


----------



## Sadie

Cudda's percentages were low if you see how many dogs he produced .. But whatever we can agree to disagree I still say he was an average producer .. He produced a few good ones but nothing to put him up there with the Top producers.


----------



## Kayo45

Sadie said:


> And where are YOU getting your information from? Have you spoken to Victor yourself? I gave my opinion from everything I have read Mayday was a better producer Barracudda was a so so producer he wasn't anything special by way of producing ... Any ROM dog should be able to produce something ... That doesn't make them a TOP producer. I said that Barraccuda did not produce dogs better than himself. Opinions will very here is a thread on game dog about Cudda as a producer for anyone who want's to read it.
> 
> Gr.Ch. Barracuda(9x) is he a good producer - Pit Bull Forums


From what I have seen is where I get my info from. Not on forums. His kids and grandkids were down in Southern, Va and has grandkids still there that are nice. You are putting words in my mouth, never said he was top anything. Just a good producer. Like I said you could always contact Victor on that dog, he has his website still(I never talked to him for the record)


----------



## Kayo45

If you say so lol. Not gonna argue anymore on that dog. He was a great dog


----------



## Sadie

Good producer by way of what? I say he's average considering how many times he was bred LOL any dog that is bred that many times better produce something but still his percentages are low based on what we have access to on him. I was never saying he was a bad dog just not as much of a producer based on his percentages. So you can take it how you want to. I initially thought you were trying to compare Mayday to Cudda producer wise and once I got clarification from your initial post I understood where you were coming from.


----------



## Sadie

Kayo45 said:


> If you say so lol. Not gonna argue anymore on that dog. He was a great dog


I agree he is in my dogs pedigree I love anything down from the Mayday Family of dogs.  And I haven't read much up on the dogs Cudda produced I just know they bred the crap out of him and he produced a few good dogs. I am more so impressed by his performance as a box dog 9xw is impressive.


----------



## Kayo45

People say the same thing about Frisco, Mayday and Jeep. I know what I seen and there is no arguing on what I seen on how those Barracuda dogs are and I like them. I'll probably email Victor and talk with him but I aint arguing on this no more


----------



## Sadie

Well if you can get more info on it from Victor I would be more than willing to listen ... I have a pup as you know who comes down from some of those dogs so I am not disputing that they aren't good bulldogs. I will agree to disagree about Cudda as a producer.


----------



## Kayo45

Well, I just got off the phone with Victor and had a long talk with him about Mayday, Barracuda and Orca. First I'll say like i said before, don't trust what you read online about these dogs unless you seen it or talk to the owners of the dogs. But in short about our convo, yes like I have been saying, Barracuda was an excellent producer


----------



## Sadie

Ummmm yeah ... Ok  If you say so ..... I am going to double check this info with a buddy of mine who knows all these dog men for real. I will post back when I get a response. Until then I am going to stand firm on his production records available online numbers don't lie as many times as he was bred his percentages are low. I will touch back on this once I get in contact with a friend of mine. I have no problem admitting when I am wrong but I am going to get some facts from a real dog man before I go any further with this topic.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA

Funny how there was only 30 minutes between mayos last two posts but he had a long talk on the phone with victor after he said he was gonna email him only then he never talked to the guy before but now all the sudden a dog men is willing to have a long talk about his box dogs with someone who has never spoken to him before.... Lmfao you are killing me...


Ok carry on... Lmao


----------



## Sadie

Yeah Sarge LOL that is why I am checking on this for real. I know someone who will know I am just waiting for a call back


----------



## Kayo45

Like I said, I know what I seen on those dogs and even talked to Victor. You can believe the internet bullshit on those dogs if you want. Better yet, why dont you call Victor yourself and ask him. He owned the dog and campaigned him for his last few shows


----------



## Kayo45

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> Funny how there was only 30 minutes between mayos last two posts but he had a long talk on the phone with victor after he said he was gonna email him only then he never talked to the guy before but now all the sudden a dog men is willing to have a long talk about his box dogs with someone who has never spoken to him before.... Lmfao you are killing me...
> 
> Ok carry on... Lmao


When I tried emailing him, it kept coming back as error so I called him. You are more than willing to call and talk with him too if you want


----------



## Sadie

Kayo45 I am not an internet imposter I don't believe everything I read online but there are enough records on cudda's pedigree to give us an accurate estimate of his off spring even if they are not all listed it stands that his percentages are low based on how many times cudda was bred... but I know someone who really does know these dog men so I will find out believe me I will. Until then I will just stand on what I know to be so until I am proven otherwise from someone I trust. And if you are telling the truth as you say I will offer my apology for doubting you but right now it doesn't appear to be accurate info your giving us which is why I want to check for myself.


----------



## Kayo45

Why dont you just call victor and ask him yourself instead of waiting on second hand info?


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA

Ok I'm not willing to believe that a true dog man just randomly offered up info to some random stranger on the other end of the line... I tell u what I trust taras word so when she comes back with info from people who really know and who have really talked to this guy I will believe whatever she says... I'm done


----------



## Kayo45

If you say so, not here to convince anyone anything anymore. believe watever you want


----------



## Sadie

Thanks Sarge I will post it up as soon as I here from him  It's late where he is so I won't hear back from him until tomorrow sometime.


----------



## Sadie

Kayo45 said:


> Why dont you just call victor and ask him yourself instead of waiting on second hand info?


Because Victor didn't own Cudda the whole time he was passed around from owner to owner because they all lost big trying to win with his offspring ... Cudda was a great box dog like I said but he was not the producer his CH and GR CH brother's were. He was eventually given back to Victor and produced a few good ones but as stated the other day he was a so so producer nothing extraordinary you can claim those things if you want to but the people who owned and bred him actually saw his production first hand your not anymore of a dog man then I am. So lets just be real here. In order for you to have SEEN anything you would have had to be there and you weren't. Your information is based off your own opinions but the facts are out there and they are not hard to find. Southern Kennels is back up and running if anyone here wants to contact them directly to get more info off any of these dogs here you go Victor is not hard to get in contact with LOL ....

http://www.grandchampionmaydayrom.com/htm/contact.htm

And FYI my pup bogart comes down from these dogs so I have done much research on these dogs they are ALL in my dogs pedigree Cudda, Mayday, and Machobuck. Bogart is a heavy mayday bred pup. I don't know it all but when I don't know something I seek out the answers from reliable sources. I don't just go around spitting out garbage.


----------



## Firehazard

Awwwesome read! :goodpost:


----------



## rob32

im glad to see southern kennels is back up and running. i plan on getting a good mayday pup one day. along with a few others. damn, dogs are starting to become one of my more expensive hobbies.


----------



## Sadie

Yeah me too rob32 I want something off them as well ... Fine bulldogs for sure! I may be biased but I LOVE the mayday dogs!!


----------



## rob32

Sadie said:


> Yeah me too rob32 I want something off them as well ... Fine bulldogs for sure! I may be biased but I LOVE the mayday dogs!!


same here. ive always been partial to bigger dogs myself and the mayday blood tends to throw some big dogs that are still being performance bred so thats right up my alley.

right now ive already got 3 dogs and try as i might, no room for a 4th. hopefully sometime next year i will be able to get into a bigger place so that i can add a few more dogs to the household.


----------



## Firehazard

Im bias to Jocko/Redboy dogs as well, 70/30(or less, I like Tants Gladys and of course Miss yellow dogs later.. Jocko over redboy in %, is just my flava~


----------



## Sadie

Yeah I have 2 adding one more this summer off the same stuff my pup bogart's granddad is going to be bred to his mom so I have been planning on this pup for the past year. I just couldn't be happier with what I have seen with this blood bogart is a very confident fearless pup with a lot of drive he's a smart little guy too. Here is the breeding I am waiting on should be done by spring 
Bogarts Grandfather
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [303767] :: WILLIAM'S BOZACK

X
Bogarts Mom 
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [178623] :: BARTLETTS SUGAR


----------



## Firehazard

you got some good things going Sadie.. LOL


----------



## Sadie

Thanks FH  This time I am going to get a buckskin one with a black mask  You know I can't wait for this one ...


----------



## Firehazard

gettin ya a gyp this time?


----------



## Sadie

Yes sir


----------



## Firehazard

good deal... take your time and build the proper bulldog  I like it!! Need a good outcross


----------



## SECD

Read Fat Bill's The Book of Interviews, sorry I don't know how to underline. It's the first story of Victor and Mayday. Anyone can do amazing things with a TON of money!


----------



## Firehazard

I love all the CH of heavy Jocko, Jocko/redboy influence.. I love this story of Tant run in with his own dog, You can't collect the money unless your partial breeder though.. LOL qualified gyps only  I find that whole story funny and more funny every time I read it. 
mayday and Lukane both intense dogs.. Barracuda is favorite of mine but it ran out with him IMO not a good producer like Lukane or mayday..


----------



## Sadie

I'll take anything thats stems from the Mayday Blood any day. I personally like the stuff and there is no denying the history behind these great ones. I don't expect everyone to like the Mayday bred dogs but everyone has their preference or pick of what blood they choose to run on their yard. Since owning Bogart I have to say I would love to own more dogs bred just like him in the future. I am hooked and want to get my hands on some stuff directly from Southern Kennels.


----------



## SECD

That's the great thing about this breed, it's the most argued about animal on earth. Yellow John was one of my favorite dogs ever, I just like it coming down differently.
http://apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=14902
Such as him, which I owned a dog off of. Which I paid 300 bucks for, those were the good ol' days.


----------



## Padlock

SECD said:


> That's the great thing about this breed, it's the most argued about animal on earth. Yellow John was one of my favorite dogs ever, I just like it coming down differently.
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [14902] :: SOUTHERN STYLE'S YELLOW II
> Such as him, which I owned a dog off of. Which I paid 300 bucks for, those were the good ol' days.


then you may like this new guy i just got. (a trade for building one of my dog houses) this little guy is well rounded with alot of prey drive.

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [270528] :: 9/14/00 BREEDING.


----------



## SECD

Hunter Red was owned by Monte Loyd here in GA that was just raided. I don't like Redboy dogs, I know that sounds crazy as well, but I like what I like.


----------



## Padlock

i hear yeah, but most times what we like and what works
are far and few between. I'll roll the dice with both hands.


BTW, what did they charge him with...pm me if you prefer.


----------



## SECD

Google it, he made CNN. I don't roll anything, I go with what WORKS!


----------



## Padlock

you roll suttin...maybe not dice. lol

will do, thanks for the info.


----------

